# Great Mosque, Cordoba



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

We're away soon thru' France to Spain and maybe to Portugal and would like to visit the Great Mosque. Having been to the Alhambra we know it's not a good idea just to turn up (unless you want to queue for hours) and wonder what the arrangements are for entry to the Great Mosque. Can anyone help please?

Ray


----------



## lydgate (May 17, 2005)

When we went you just turned up paid at the ticket office at the opposite side of the courtyard to the entrance. We then joined a short queue and were soon in. It is stunning.

This was however in May and things may be different in the busier tourist months


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Cordoba - Great Mosque*

Lydgate,

Thanks. We're likely to get there late August and it looks as though we shall just have to take our chances.

Should you go there, don't try just turning up at the Alhambra! We were there out of season and thankfully booked in advance at the camping site (two days ahead). The queues for unbooked visitors were enormous..........

Ray


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

WE did the Mesquita at Cordoba many years ago when touring in our car. We'd left an overnight stop early in the morning, and arrived in Cordoba at 9am-ish, and walked straight in, didn't even have to pay, it was before the ticket office opened! Absolutely stunning building - you walk in through hundreds of columns, muslim style architecture, then at the centre is the church - breathtaking :!:


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

If you get the chance, do what we did and ask one of the guides near the gate if you can tag along with one of the guided tours going round. They let us join on the end and we just paid the guide direct. The entrance fee is paid separately at one of the cabins inside the walled garden.

As others have said it is truely one of the best places we've been to. 

The Alhambra is a different experience altogether. That was a palace and is over several acres in different buildings, but again an amazing place.

You can park over night in your van at the Alhambra and the fee is included in your entrance fee, so you can be there early. But August will be baking hot in Granada so the best plan would be to get on to a site and in some shade, and/or, if you've got roof aircon in your van leave it switched on for the day while your out. We did and the inside of the van was like a fridge when we got back! Lovely stuff aircon!


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Cordoba*

Me thinks Cordoba will be a bit warmish too! Weren't able to do our Spring tour this year so we're leaving earlier than normal for our autumn one and will just have to brave the heat. Done it before but wouldn't recommend it.

Thanks both for the advice - like the idea of tagging along with a guide.

Ray 8)


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

We had a great visit and did not book. Stayed at the gampground within walking distancs of the Meszquita I think the site was called El Brillante. Not a great site but very well placed to visit Cordoba. May need to book this site in the summer.

Sooty


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Merida & Segovia*

Thanks Sooty - we'll probably follow your example for the sake of convenience; walking distance sounds fine even in the heat.

While we're in western Spain thought we'd look in on Merida and Segovia as well. Anyone had experience of these two and convenient camp sites?

Ray


----------



## lydgate (May 17, 2005)

I agree with sooty10 El Brillante is only OK but you can catch the bus from a stop across the road from the site entrance. This will take you into the centre of Cordoba from where it is an easy walk to the Great Mosque. Could be usefull if the temp heads towards 40oC


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Cordoba*

Lydgate,

Thanks - sounds much like Reina Isobel at Granada. Just about get Bagley in and out and only on and off the pitch with much help 'to-ing and fro-ing'. It is nice though either to walk or catch the bus, leaving the m/h somewhere secure (we hope).

Ray


----------



## TonyF (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi
Stayed in Reina Isobel In February - bus stop right outside for the Alhambra - there's also a nice Italian restaurant up the hill on the right.

Wifi in the van and the people were very helpful

Enjoy .....


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Restaurants in Spain*

Tony,

Call me old fashioned but you went to Spain to visit an Italian restaurant............? 8O

Ray


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Errr woops*

Tony,

OK, OK I've just noticed you live in Spain! 

Ray


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

"El Brilliante" is the municipal site. We were there in early March and the facilities were fine. The showers and showers were very clean and the cubicles spacious enough. The pitches are typical Spanish ones, some big, some small, nearly all had some shade, or will do when the trees leaf. We stayed for three nights and it was quiet and we felt quite safe and secure. There are more facilities in the summer including a swimming pool and cafe. The receptionist spoke good english and was quite pretty too! :wink:


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Segovia & Merida*

Thanks Annsman,

Like the last bit...............

Any takers for sites etc. around Merida and Segovia?

Ray


----------

